

An Inbox that works for you - cbhl
http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2014/10/an-inbox-that-works-for-you.html

======
zippergz
So, I assume this is Android only right now? The screenshots seem to imply
that, but they never come out and say it.

~~~
drmohundro
It's on iOS, too. I just installed it! I had to find another app from Google
so that I could get to the list of all apps from them to see it first, though.

------
jeena
I like the snooze feature but it would be sufficient if they just added it to
the gmail interface for me.

